# JBL Filter Leaking



## matthewcrues21 (31 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone!  I carried out some maintenance on my JBL e1502 filter today and after turning it back on it started to leak after about 5-10 minutes.  The photo shows where the leak is coming from.
I think it is the O-ring seal as it is in the places (front right and back right). Has anyone else had this issue did you just need a new O-ring?


----------



## Kevin Eades (31 Jan 2021)

You might have got the seal out of position maybe? Try taking it apart again and check all is where it should be. Try some vasaline around the seal might help it seal up.


----------



## matthewcrues21 (31 Jan 2021)

I have taken the filter apart and put all the media, sponges etc back in places making sure it is all level.  I've also taken the seal out, put it back and put vasaline around the seal but it only made it go slightly longer without leaking.


----------



## Kevin Eades (31 Jan 2021)

Sounds like you need a new seal then


----------



## matthewcrues21 (31 Jan 2021)

Thanks. I'll order one and see if it works!


----------



## ian_m (1 Feb 2021)

matthewcrues21 said:


> Hi everyone!  I carried out some maintenance on my JBL e1502 filter today and after turning it back on it started to leak after about 5-10 minutes.  The photo shows where the leak is coming from.
> I think it is the O-ring seal as it is in the places (front right and back right). Has anyone else had this issue did you just need a new O-ring?


You haven't stacked the internal media baskets properly.

When the media baskets are stacked correctly the pump head rests with about 1-2mm gap all round, closing to 0mm when clips are closed. If you stack the baskets incorrectly there will be greater than 1-2mm gap on one end, but using the clamps you can force the pump head down BUT as you have found you get minor leaks. My JBL is from 2012 and if closed correctly doesn't leak.


----------



## matthewcrues21 (1 Feb 2021)

Thanks Ian. I'll empty the water out of the filter to make sure the baskets are in correctly. Hopefully it works!


----------



## matthewcrues21 (1 Feb 2021)

Quick update.  

Touch wood, I took Ians advice and put all the media baskets in again and the filters been running close to 3 hours now. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## matthewcrues21 (3 Feb 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Minor setback. I have been checking the filter every so often and found a leak at the front right clip.  I have changed the seal on the pump head.

When i took the pump head off it was full of water.  Is this normal? Everything sound fine with the pump and the flowrate seems normal.


----------



## ian_m (3 Feb 2021)

matthewcrues21 said:


> Minor setback. I have been checking the filter every so often and found a leak at the front right clip. I have changed the seal on the pump head.


I have also had leaks where I trapped a plant stem/plant bits in the filter seal and it leaked slowly.



matthewcrues21 said:


> When i took the pump head off it was full of water. Is this normal?


Yes and no. 

When you take the detachable pipes off, the water left "behind the valves" drops out and, yes does get into the pump head, but generally is not much. If you are detaching the pipes, to clean, it is quite easy to just empty the water from the pump head.

And no.
The o rings on the detachable valves eventually wear. Mine became hard after 8 years odd and obviously let water leak slowly into the pump head. These are the official parts.
JBL O rings

I couldn't find them cheaper than £10 odd in UK. However I have replaced mine with 15mm x 2.5 thickness nitrile O rings from Ebay £1.50 for 5. Tried 15.5mm first, but water slowly dribbled through.


----------



## matthewcrues21 (3 Feb 2021)

ian_m said:


> I have also had leaks where I trapped a plant stem/plant bits in the filter seal and it leaked slowly.


There's definitely no plant bits or dirt stuck around the filter seal. I'm about 3 hours from changing the seal with no leak so far.


ian_m said:


> When you take the detachable pipes off, the water left "behind the valves" drops out and, yes does get into the pump head, but generally is not much. If you are detaching the pipes, to clean, it is quite easy to just empty the water from the pump head.


I'm able to empty the water easily by tilting the pump head to one side into the filter body. 


ian_m said:


> And no.
> The o rings on the detachable valves eventually wear. Mine became hard after 8 years odd and obviously let water leak slowly into the pump head. These are the official parts.


Are these the o rings that are part of the hose connector block? The filter isn't even a year old.


----------



## ian_m (6 Feb 2021)

Media baskets stacked correctly.




Media baskets not stacked correctly.




Guess which one will leak if you force it closed....😷


----------



## matthewcrues21 (6 Feb 2021)

Mine was like the first image. Lubricating the old gasket worked for a few days until the new gasket arrived. I've ordered the nitrile o rings mentioned above and food grade silicone grease for gaskets and O-rings.


----------

